
Landing-Page lead conversions using WhatsApp - djcoding
https://whatsmany.com/increase-the-conversion-of-your-landing-pages-with-whatsapp/
======
gnikif
IMHO since in US FB messenger is more popular than Whatsapp, it makes more
sense to communicate with leads there. Plus setting up chat bots for messenger
is super easy.

